
Due to Covid-19: Documenting the signs of the pandemic - imartin2k
https://duetocovid19.com/
======
hyfen
Site's creator here. Thanks for sharing. I'd especially love sign photos from
cities I don't have covered already.

Also, as of ( _checks deploy log_ ) 30 seconds ago, the majority of these
images are now under a CC licence which should make this project more useful
to future historians/archivists.

------
orobinson
Great site. I’ve taken a couple of pictures like this as this whole situation
really does feel like living through history and worth documenting.

I’m glad I started keeping a journal in November last year. Being able to read
how the crisis unfolded to gradually affect my personal life will be
interesting to look back on in 20 years.

~~~
hyfen
I've also been journalling a lot. I've specifically made a habit of writing
down predictions because they'll be interesting to read in the future, no
matter if you're right or wrong.

------
GloriousKoji
This is awesome. I hope it will still be up and running in 10 years to give
the future a glimpse of the past.

~~~
hyfen
That's the hope. I've made sure that the metadata/licensing on each photo is
as complete as possible for similar reasons.

